# InetAddress Klasse-Probleme



## Erzl (26. Mrz 2007)

Tag

Also, ich will in meinen Programm die Klasse InetAddress benutzen bzw davon die Methoden. Problem ist, dass ich dort kein Objekt erzeugen kann, da diese Klasse kein Konstruktor mitsich bringt. Das heißt ja auch, dass das Ableiten auch sinnlos ist  So nun hab ich also nur noch den Weg des Klassenaufrufes. Problem hierbei ist, das der non-static zu static Übergang entsteht. Den wollte ich beheben mit einen Objekt XY, das ich einfach so erstelle aus einer beliebigen Klasse ob mich auf dynamischer Ebene zu bewegen. Dennoch kommt nun die Fehlermeldung: non-static Methode getHostName() cannot be referenced from a static context.

Und nun hört mein Wissen auf und ich bin ratlos 

Hat jemand eine Idee? Danke im Vorraus

Gruß erZ


----------



## SlaterB (26. Mrz 2007)

mit getByName(String name) oder anderen statischen Operationen bekommst du ein Objekt dieser Klasse,
dann an dem Objekt die Operationen aufrufen,

API anschauen


----------



## Guest (26. Mrz 2007)

Tut mir leid, versteh ich nicht so ganz - Java ist für mich noch etwas frisch.

Klasse obj = new Klasse(...);

Da steht das braucht einen String host. So, host steht hier irgendwie als Keyword - kein plan was der da als eingabeparameter haben will. Kannste mal bisschen mehr schreiben, dann hilft mir das mehr


----------



## SlaterB (26. Mrz 2007)

InetAddress x =  InetAddress.getByName(host);
System.out.println(x.getgetHostAddress());


----------



## erzL (27. Mrz 2007)

Hab mich nochmal bei meinen Prof schlau gemacht.

Also der meinte, dass man mit dieser Methode da _nur_ hostname/ip rausbekommt und er war unwissend hinsichtlich der Methode getAddress(). Irgendwie schaff ich es nicht nur die IP zu filtern bzw sie zu bekommen.

Kannst es ja mal selbst probieren, da kommen ständig anderen Fehlermeldungen wo der Compiler meckert.


----------

